# I'm done with the thermapen



## sqwib (Aug 8, 2016)

When it works it's great, but it doesn't always work.

This is my 3rd and it stopped working so I figured I would check the battery. THAT IS IF I COULD OPEN IT.

This is the second one that I couldn't even get the battery compartment open without mashing it.

The teflon o-ring is too dam tight













20160807012.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 8, 2016


















20160807021.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 8, 2016


















20160807021 crop.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 8, 2016






The dam thing wouldn't work but after I beat the battery compartment open it started to work. I can no longer give these pens Kudos. Time to move on.


----------



## bena (Aug 8, 2016)

Lavatools makes a good alternative.   Amazon search has many options if you want that instant read thermometer ability still.   Think they are like $25 for the small ones.. which I have and have had no issues and it was spot on for my elevation compensation boil and ice water tests.


----------



## casmurf (Aug 8, 2016)

Do a google search for Extech 39272 Its about half the price and works great. Uses 1AAA battery. been having mine for over five years and still works great.

Jerry S.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow sorry to hear that SQWIB.

I've had my thermapen for several years & changed the battery just one time.

It works all the time without any problems.

Why not email them & see what they have to say, maybe they will send you a new one.

Al


----------



## chipmanbbq (Aug 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear that! I've had mine going on 3 years and haven't had any problems. Maybe just bad luck?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 9, 2016)

Sure like my $25 dollar Lavatool therm. I have two and the oldest one is going to my on three years old now, not a lick of problems. I use it daily, even when I'm not smoking food.


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2016)

I agree Lavatools mine checked out perfect with boiling water

Richie


----------



## sqwib (Aug 9, 2016)

Put a Lavatools Javelin pro in my Amazon cart...AGAIN!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Wow sorry to hear that SQWIB.
> 
> I've had my thermapen for several years & changed the battery just one time.
> 
> ...





chipmanbbq said:


> Sorry to hear that! I've had mine going on 3 years and haven't had any problems. Maybe just bad luck?


I'm fairly mechanically inclined and struggled to get the cover off. It's just odd based on all the great reviews, never read anything bad about these. I feel like one of those idiots folks that is usually chalked up to operator error!

This is my 3rd one, the first one was always buggy and when I complained to customer service they replaced it with one that was run over by a forklift (not their fault), then they replaced that one (I think I got the story posted here somewhere on the forum) anyhow this worked fine for several months then got buggy again like the first, I could not get it to work, after I mashed the battery compartment up it works now, I still haven't replaced the cover yet.

They're just too expensive to be replacing every other year.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

I got a Java Pro for Christmas. 8 Months and so far very happy...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a Lava Tools ($25) on my buy list if the $10-$15 cheapie digital I own ever gives out.  My cheapie will give me a read in 5-10 seconds. 

A few years ago when I was looking at the Thermapen for $99, which gives a 3 second read, my wife put it in prospective for me.  She said "You can buy a three second thermometer for a hundred bucks, or a ten second thermometer for $10.  Explain to me how 7 seconds is worth $90 for a meat thermometer."   I didn't have an answer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 9, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> I have a Lava Tools ($25) on my buy list if the $10-$15 cheapie digital I own ever gives out.  My cheapie will give me a read in 5-10 seconds.
> 
> A few years ago when I was looking at the Thermapen for $99, which gives a 3 second read, my wife put it in prospective for me.  She said "You can buy a three second thermometer for a hundred bucks, or a ten second thermometer for $10.  Explain to me how 7 seconds is worth $90 for a meat thermometer."   I didn't have an answer.


Thin Fish Fillets is the only meat that a few seconds can make a difference. But I agree, $100 is pretty stiff when for $25-$50 you can get pretty close to the Thermapen speed...JJ


----------



## dr k (Aug 9, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> Put a Lavatools Javelin pro in my Amazon cart...AGAIN!


I've had my eye on the new Lavatools since a lot of us jumped on them when they came out. three or so years ago  This Javelin Pro Limited edition 001 olive drab with an orange/red backlit display is 2-3 seconds.  $54.99.  
-Kurt


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 9, 2016)

Dr K said:


> I've had my eye on the new Lavatools since a lot of us jumped on them when they came out. three or so years ago  This Javelin Pro Limited edition 001 olive drab with an orange/red backlit display is 2-3 seconds.  $54.99.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017NGZIXW/ref=twister_B00NMQGAPS?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> -Kurt



Not a bad deal, I like the 3 year warranty.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm still looking, I'm finding it hard to spend near 60 bucks for another thermo. Was going to get a reboxed thermo pop for $15


----------



## mbthermoworks (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi I'm with ThermoWorks. I'm sorry you experienced this issue and we'd love the chance to fix the problem. If there is any way we could get your contact info, or if you could contact our Tech Support at [email protected], we'd be able to care if this. 

Thanks,

Mindy


----------



## jakester (Aug 10, 2016)

So i am fairly new to the smoking grilling thing and looking to get a nice thermometer in the near future and I want to get an accurate and dependable one. Is there any difference between the Lava Tools ($25) and ThermoWorks $100 becauses the 1 second temp reading or 3 second temp reading?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> I'm still looking, I'm finding it hard to spend near 60 bucks for another thermo. Was going to get a reboxed thermo pop for $15


It's my understanding that the lavatool is faster than the Thermopop. Lavatool also has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2016)

jakester said:


> So i am fairly new to the smoking grilling thing and looking to get a nice thermometer in the near future and I want to get an accurate and dependable one. Is there any difference between the Lava Tools ($25) and ThermoWorks $100 becauses the 1 second temp reading or 3 second temp reading?


My lavatools have worked flawlessly. average time for reading that I get is 3 seconds. Fast enough for me, and the extra $75 bucks bought a ton of meat to smoke!


----------



## beatnikrogers (Aug 11, 2016)

honestly just get Lavatools pro, it's does everything the thermapen does at half the price. you won't regret it













IMG_20160811_204935.jpg



__ beatnikrogers
__ Aug 11, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 11, 2016)

Some people need the Lamborghini, some people are practicle. 

Having seen your Shwenker I'd say you the latter.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Aug 11, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 12, 2016)

MBThermoWorks said:


> Hi I'm with ThermoWorks. I'm sorry you experienced this issue and we'd love the chance to fix the problem. If there is any way we could get your contact info, or if you could contact our Tech Support at [email protected], we'd be able to care if this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mindy


There you go.

Sounds like they will send you out a new on at no cost.

Al


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

I like the Javelin Pro $49.99 and it stays on the fridge for when I need it.   Oh also have the $25 version (lavatools) but it stopped working...might just be the battery.  The javelin though is a solid therm without a doubt.


----------



## jakester (Aug 12, 2016)

Is the Pro a lot better than the regular Javalin?


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Some people need the Lamborghini, some people are practicle.
> 
> Having seen your Shwenker I'd say you the latter.
> 
> ...


Dude that is awesome..


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> There you go.
> 
> Sounds like they will send you out a new on at no cost.
> 
> Al


I'll have to touch base with them but this is already a replacement and even if they sent out another one, I cant give kudos to the thermo but could the customer service, that BTW have been great so far.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

jakester said:


> Is the Pro a lot better than the regular Javalin?


Having both I like the pro better, much longer probe, back lit, stabilization alert and is definitely faster.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

beatnikrogers said:


> honestly just get Lavatools pro, it's does everything the thermapen does at half the price. you won't regret it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have it in my cart and was ready to purchase until I had to spend $180.00 for a new fish tank filter.

BTW

Pro $49.99

Thermapen $79.99

Not quite half but it is $30.00 cheaper.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 12, 2016)

We offer the Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer for $14.99 plus shipping! Available in 5 colors - Black, White, Red, Orange, & Lime Green
Website is in my signature.













Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Aug 12, 2016


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> I have a Lava Tools ($25) on my buy list if the $10-$15 cheapie digital I own ever gives out.  My cheapie will give me a read in 5-10 seconds.
> 
> A few years ago when I was looking at the Thermapen for $99, which gives a 3 second read, my wife put it in prospective for me.  She said "You can buy a three second thermometer for a hundred bucks, or a ten second thermometer for $10.  Explain to me how 7 seconds is worth $90 for a meat thermometer."   I didn't have an answer.


Smart woman, Id be OK with a 5 second read but 10 seconds is a bit rough especially  when getting blasted with heat and smoke on a hot day.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> I do have it in my cart and was ready to purchase until I had to spend $180.00 for a new fish tank filter.
> 
> BTW
> 
> ...


Mk 4 thermapen is 99.99 plus shipping ... I know the classics and  open box sales are cheaper.    I'd still rather have 2 javelins to 1 Mk 4

Heck I think I'd rather have 2 javelin pro's to 1 classic.     All the javelins have the fridge magnet but it sure is nice.   When I'm cooking it sticks to my metal side table...so convenient.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Having seen your Shwenker I'd say you the latter.


Case, do you realize what you actually said in a public internet forum?   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   LOL!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

MossyMO said:


> We offer the Maverick Flip Tip Instant Read Thermometer for $14.99 plus shipping! Available in 5 colors - Black, White, Red, Orange, & Lime Green
> Website is in my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


I may grab one of those for a general thermometer for my Kitchen Bag.

Can you specify the read time (in red) I am assuming that temps in the higher range say 300°+  will take significantly longer?

Specs:

• Use for the oven or grill for perfect food every time!
• Spring action instant food thermometer
• Thin tip for faster and more accurate temperatures
• One button easily changes from Fahrenheit to Celsius
• Temperature range: 32 °F to 392 °F
• Fast temperature readings *32 °F to 212 °F*
• Unit turns ON/OFF automatically when the probe is pivoted
• Temperature will be displayed in a few seconds
• Quick action button opens the unit for temperature
• Probe flips out straight for readings then folds back closed for easy storage
• Instructions Included
• 1 AAA Battery included


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Having seen your Shwenker I'd say you the latter.





redheelerdog said:


> Case, do you realize what you actually said in a public internet forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many have seen me Schwenk my meat. 

Sorry just had to.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Mk 4 thermapen is 99.99 plus shipping ... I know the classics and  open box sales are cheaper.    I'd still rather have 2 javelins to 1 Mk 4
> 
> Heck I think I'd rather have 2 javelin pro's to 1 classic.     All the javelins have the fridge magnet but it sure is nice


I have seen the Original Thermapens even cheaper.

No matter what comes out of the thermapen situation, I'm going to have to get a Javelin Pro at least for the sake of comparing the two.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

Noboundaries said:


> I have a Lava Tools ($25) on my buy list if the $10-$15 cheapie digital I own ever gives out.  My cheapie will give me a read in 5-10 seconds.
> 
> A few years ago when I was looking at the Thermapen for $99, which gives a 3 second read, my wife put it in prospective for me.  She said "You can buy a three second thermometer for a hundred bucks, or a ten second thermometer for $10.  Explain to me how 7 seconds is worth $90 for a meat thermometer." *  I didn't have an answer. *


 I would have an answer.   When I'm temping 15 chicken breasts over a hot grill I'll take the 2 second reading all day long.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 12, 2016)

MBThermoWorks said:


> Hi I'm with ThermoWorks. I'm sorry you experienced this issue and we'd love the chance to fix the problem. If there is any way we could get your contact info, or if you could contact our Tech Support at [email protected], we'd be able to care if this.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mindy





SmokinAl said:


> There you go.
> 
> Sounds like they will send you out a new on at no cost.
> 
> Al


I got a similar letter again and I really don't have time or patience to do this dance with these folks again. I will just chalk this up to a loss, its not a big deal and I'll just move on.

_Richard,_

_I’m sorry to hear that your Thermapen is not working properly. It sounds like we should take a look at it._

_If we discover that it has an issue covered by the warranty, we’ll either repair or replace it for no charge (depending on the source of the problem)._

_If we discover that the issue is related to a problem not covered by the warranty, we offer affordable repair services for the Thermapen for $25. _

_We’ll email you a return authorization number and our shipping address shortly. The return authorization number will also be your case number._

_Please let me know if you have any questions._

*Here's a letter from the last time in December*

_*Thermoworks -* I was sorry to hear of your disappointment with your Thermapen. It sounds like we should take a look at it. We do have a 2 year warranty on the Thermapen and if found to have a warranty related problem we can repair or replace it (our option) for no charge. If it's something not covered, we offer affordable repair services for the Thermapen for $25. I was unable to find your purchase information. Was it purchased directly from ThermoWorks? If you would please reply with your address and phone number, I will issue you a return authorization. Please let me know if you have any questions._

I


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

Squib I'll tell you one thing I don't think it's a fluke that Thermoworks didn't put out a youtube comparing the thermapen to the javelin pro... They have one for the thermapen vs the regular javelin (lavatools) but that's like comparing Pro football to highschool.   I gotta feeling it's not to their benefit to do the javelin pro comparison....not enough difference.


----------



## dr k (Aug 12, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> I like the Javelin Pro $49.99 and it stays on the fridge for when I need it.   Oh also have the $25 version (lavatools) but it stopped working...might just be the battery.  The javelin though is a solid therm without a doubt.


The Javelin Pro PX1 is a three year warranty and the original awesome  PS 1 $25.00 Thermowamd/Javelin is a lifetime warranty  It's probably the battery.  If not, you have no worries,

-Kurt


----------



## schlotz (Aug 12, 2016)

What exactly does it do that makes it 'buggy'? Very odd with the two of them  (discounting the middle one that got run over). 

Assuming here you've taken care regarding cleaning the tip not to expose the joint area.


----------



## beatnikrogers (Aug 12, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> I like the Javelin Pro $49.99 and it stays on the fridge for when I need it.   Oh also have the $25 version (lavatools) but it stopped working...might just be the battery.  The javelin though is a solid therm without a doubt.


Have you tried contacting them? I've replaced mine for free even after mine took a swim


----------



## dr k (Aug 12, 2016)

FWIsmoker said:


> Mk 4 thermapen is 99.99 plus shipping ... I know the classics and  open box sales are cheaper.    I'd still rather have 2 javelins to 1 Mk 4
> 
> Heck I think I'd rather have 2 javelin pro's to 1 classic.     All the javelins have the fridge magnet but it sure is nice.   When I'm cooking it sticks to my metal side table...so convenient.


I'm still trying to wrap my mind around why there are so many Thermapen cosmetic blemishes, demos, returns (open boxes), refurbs etc. at a higher price than a new Javelin Pro PX 1. 

-Kurt


----------



## mossymo (Aug 12, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> I may grab one of those for a general thermometer for my Kitchen Bag.
> 
> Can you specify the read time (in red) I am assuming that temps in the higher range say 300°+  will take significantly longer?
> 
> ...



Any meat temp over 212º to me is insignificant as I am pretty sure it is done!

6-8 seconds per the manual.

www.maverickhousewares.com/dt-13-flip-tip-instant-read-thermometer/  and then click on the instruction manual


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 12, 2016)

beatnikrogers said:


> Have you tried contacting them? I've replaced mine for free even after mine took a swim


No I'll try replacing the battery first.   I love the pro though.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 13, 2016)

schlotz said:


> What exactly does it do that makes it 'buggy'? Very odd with the two of them  (discounting the middle one that got run over).
> Assuming here you've taken care regarding cleaning the tip not to expose the joint area.


You have to fiddle with the probe to get it to work. the first one I had to open and close a dozen or so times to get it to work and sometines squeeze on the battery compartment.
The second one was run over by a forklift, the third one would just completely stop working randomly. But what peeves me the most was trying to get off the battery cover to replace the batteries... Which were good anyhow. I ended up mashing up an expensive piece of equipment.


----------

